
How to stay caught up on Research after University? - str33t_punk
I have been working for a large internet corporation for the last year and, despite coding more often, I feel like I have lost touch of what is present and new in academia.<p>During my masters, my professor would provide me with stacks of papers to read in order stay on top of the current trends in Distributed Systems research. Since graduating, I&#x27;ve hardly read many papers at all.<p>Are there good websites to keep on top of what is happening in distributed systems? Websites that aggregate the latest and greatest papers being published? How do all of you stay caught up after school ends (besides reading Hacker News :P)
======
LHopital
read papers on ArXiv

------
hahabrew
lurk around on the uni websites and look at c.v. for the facultyand current
grads, then check out thier lit reviews and citations, and maybe, also they
may have a few minutes here and there to speak with someone genuinely versed
and interested regarding advanced topics. One of the most important roles of a
scientist for example , is to disseminate information

